# Golfing With the Baby Boomers Retiring



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

Golf is becoming even more popular in todays world. Look at all the baby boomers retiring and taking-up the sport. Golf is billion dollar industry. Golf is the sport of the future.


----------



## Jesse (Apr 1, 2006)

The sport of the near future, anyways. I don't think it's going to be nearly as popular once the baby boomers start to die off, their practically the only ones playing it


----------



## MarczO (Mar 25, 2006)

Well, I don't knwo if the baby boomers dieing off will have a huge effect on golf's popularity. It is a up and coming sport and will probably continue to grow. But the odds of it getting as popular as basketball or hockey, our pretty slim.


----------



## Jesse (Apr 1, 2006)

MarczO said:


> Well, I don't knwo if the baby boomers dieing off will have a huge effect on golf's popularity. It is a up and coming sport and will probably continue to grow. But the odds of it getting as popular as basketball or hockey, our pretty slim.


I don't know about that. Baby boomers represent a very significant portion of the golfing crowd, and when they all start dying that will be half the golfers in the world no longer playing


----------



## DOMAINerBLOGer (Mar 27, 2006)

Actually I think golf will explode in Asia. I can see the Asian countries getting involved with golf. Many of the great players of today have some Asia backround. Infact I think Woods is part Chinese and we all know Wie is part Asian. Can you imagine 1.3 billion Chinese, 1 billion plus in India, and the other many Asian countries. As of now volleyball is the most played sport around the world. 
I will be in China in the next couple of months and I know many of the Chinese would like a piece of the west and with that I will bring golf with me. I am not going to even bring any clubs since clubs in China would be a steal compared to the USA. Who knows I may get a caddie to help find my lost balls.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Ok, I know the baby boomers are going to start dying off en masse in a couple decades. But golf isn't an underground thing anymore. I can proudly walk around my highschool with "GOLF" on the back of my Varsity jacket. Playing golf won't make you popular, but it's not the decidedly uncool thing that it used to be.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rick (Mar 15, 2006)

The invention of the video game will cause havoc for all sports  

Tiger Woods Golf, need i say more


----------



## Jesse (Apr 1, 2006)

That's a good point. If golf wasn't hip, then golf video games wouldn't be made at all, let alone sell. Considering they do, it's obviously got some popularity


----------



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

*Golf Ruler*

I think every man, woman, and child, are going to take-up the sport. I think it's going to be a family gathering at the course. I don't see too much popularity on t.v. but see it on the course alone. Retiring groupies, will make the everyday appearance. Instead of play cards, they are going to take the course.


----------



## Jesse (Apr 1, 2006)

ditchweed said:


> I think every man, woman, and child, are going to take-up the sport. I think it's going to be a family gathering at the course. I don't see too much popularity on t.v. but see it on the course alone. Retiring groupies, will make the everyday appearance. Instead of play cards, they are going to take the course.


The biggest issue is that golf is such a big investment to even get started. If you want to learn to play basketball, you can buy a ball for 10 bucks, and go to the park and start learning. If you want to play golf, you have to buy clubs, balls, tees, etc. and then go and pay for a round of golf, which can be kind of expensive. 

Golf always has been somewhat of a rich mans game.


----------



## StAndrew (Apr 5, 2006)

I agree that golf is not an inexpensive sport to take up. Yeah, you can start playing with some crappy clubs and balls you find around the course, but it's hard to improve your game unless you have the right equipment. And if you don't improve, you're not going to win or do well, and you're not going to want to play. It's not just the equipment either. Belonging to a club is pretty expensive for a lot of people, especially if you want to play on a good course.

I also think there will be a big decline in the sport once the baby boomers have run the course (no pun intended) but that'll be awhile in the future. You just don't see the crowds of young people like you do at basketball or hockey games.

Even if the Asian market opens up, I would imagine they will develop their own tournaments and may not mainstream into the American golf tour. After all, that just adds an element of major travel expense into the equation. Having such a huge population also suggests to me that there would be no need for players there to play anywhere else than their home area in terms of audience, etc. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Jesse (Apr 1, 2006)

The Asian audience would indeed be the biggest consumer, but they are also the pooreset and the most crowded. To run a golf course you need a lot of rich people, and you need a huge area of land to spend tons of money. 

Asia has a lot of poor people, and it's really crowded. 

You get what that means


----------

